# Mata Hari of Al Qaeda Could Provide 'Treasure Trove' of Intelligence



## Brooklynben (Aug 13, 2008)

Alleged Mata Hari of Al Qaeda Could Provide 'Treasure Trove' of Intelligence," by Richard Esposito and Brian Ross for ABC News, August 12:
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/story?id=5567066&page=1

When she was arrested in Afghanistan last month, Aafia Siddique allegedly had in her possession maps of New York, a list of potential targets that included the Statue of Liberty, Times Square, the subway system and the animal disease center on Plum Island, detailed chemical, biological and radiological weapon information that has been seen only in a handful of terrorist cases, as well as a thumb drive packed with emails, ABC News has learned. 
That haul of information has led multiple government sources to describe Siddique, a 36 year-old MIT graduate, as a potential "treasure trove" of information on terrorist supporters, sympathizers or 'sleepers' in the United States and overseas.
"She is the most significant capture in five years," said former CIA officer John Kiriakou, who said she lives up to her reputation as an alleged terrorist 'Mata Hari.' [...]
Only a "handful" of captured alleged Al Qaeda associates have had the kind of detailed information on weapons of mass destruction that Siddique, who attended MIT as an undergraduate and earned her PhD in neuroscience at Brandeis, had in her handbag, multiple current and former US intelligence and law enforcement officials told ABC News. [...]
"Her education troubled us. We know that she's extremely bright. She's radicalized. We knew that she had been planning, or at least involved in the planning, of a wide variety of different operations, whether they involved weapons of mass destruction or research into chemical or biological weapons, whether it was a possible attempt on the life of the President," said Kiriakou. "We knew that she was involved with a great deal and we had to bring her into custody." [...]
When nabbed by a team of Afghanistan National Police officers on July 17th, she also had in her possession a one gigabyte digital media storage device - a thumb drive - whose contents included a large trail of emails that authorities are now poring over, sources said. Those e-mails, a source involved in the investigation said, are between "what she described as 'units' and what we would call 'cells'."
In her papers she had maps and information concerning potential targets in New York City that sources say included the subway, Times Square and the Statute of Liberty, ABC News has learned. She also carried excerpts from "The Anarchist's Arsenal" and "documents detailing United States military assets", according to the federal complaint against her filed July 31st in Manhattan. [...]
ABC News sources said that she also had information indicating the possibility of "an attack" on Plum Island Disease Center, a secure US government facility off the tip of Long Island, New York where research into foot and mouth disease, swine fever and other animal pathogens is conducted by the Department of Agriculture and security is provided by the Department of Homeland Security. [...]


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad she was apprehended, hope they are able to extract a payload of info from her...


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2008)

If she won't talk give her a Brazillian wax job, body paint her in the stars and stripes with an image of the Prophet on her ass, and turn her loose in downtown Peshawar.

I should be a GWOT strategy consultant.


----------



## QC (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool, luvit...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2008)

It's all a lie... the Americans kidnapped her in Pakistan, dropped her off in Afghanistan, planted all the "evidence" on her, tortured her, and made up the whole story about her being in bed with AQ:

http://www.wowowow.com/post/aafia-siddiqui-terrorist-pakistan-al-qaida-79907


----------

